# [H] $$$, Tau, SM, Eldar [W] WHAT DO YOU GOT?



## ChickMagnet (Sep 9, 2011)

Haves:


Space Marines: 
2 dev squads 

2 Tactical squads 

1 land raider redeemer 

1 Drop pod 

1 metal vulkan he stan 

1 custom 5 man assult team w/o jump packs 
50$ please note I put a lot of time and resources bases are scratch build lava bases and cloaks are from green stuff they are nicely painted all have laurels power weapons flamers and chain swords I WILL SEND THE JUMP PACKS WITH THEM in case you want to swap them out 

1 scout squad 

1 slightly broken jet bike hover craft thingy 

1 termie squad primed black 

all are salamanders unless specified otherwise! 


Tau: 

1 fire warrior squad 

1 battle suit 

4 gun drones 


Eldar: 

1 fire dragons (metal) all bare metal new not on sprue 

3 Dire Avengers 

4 Warlocks 

1 Farseer 




now WHAT DO YOU HAVE? i am pretty much in for anything right now but mainly looking for CHAOS but will be open minded to a lot of anything!


----------



## Bladesuit (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi, I'd be interested into your Terminator squad and I have the following DE models for trade :
Primed in black models :
3 Ravagers, full parts.
5 Raider, full parts.
20 Warriors.
10 + SC Warriors (used as blasters in my army)
3 Beastmasters Hellions.
6 Razorwing flocks conversions (bats from fantasy range... cheaper, and Gears of War look alike !!!)
3 Venom conversions (made from bikes and platforms parts, good looking and have 2x SC each)
15 Hellions conversions (made with warriors, some have hellglaives other variations of whyches CC weapons, skyboard made of bike parts, good looking)
3 Haemonculi (2x LG)
5 Scourges convergions (Jetpacks scourge, 2x with matched weapon variation to suit any role)

Painted at different stages/unpainted models
20 whyches, metal.
10 old Grotesques (actual wracks)
20 + warriors
7 Incubies (maybe 1 or 2 more)
2 Lords (one male and one female)
6 DL warriors
8 (maybe 9) Reavers
2 Talos


----------



## ChickMagnet (Sep 9, 2011)

intrested in your reavers!


----------



## ChickMagnet (Sep 9, 2011)

shameless 4 day bump


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

You like Reavers? I have some... Like 9, still on Sprue. But I'm in Norway, so postage may be excessive for them trinkets, and I don't really need what you're posting except the £. Your call.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Actually, they fit into a letter so the postage should be ok, just lemme know!


----------

